# carrots



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Do you think carrots are good for our babies?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki loves carrots also! Raw or cooked it doesn't matter. I did some research on it when we first got him and found lots of sites recommending carrots as a healthy snack food. The only warning I saw was to watch very young pups so they don't choke.

This site has a good article on the subject of food/snacks:

Feeding Your Dog

There at lots of good sites out there about toxic foods, you may want to check them out, just to be aware..... I didn't know about some of the foods listed. This is just one of the sites I found:

Pet Care - Toxic Foods

Hope that helps!

PS Tiki also likes; oranges, any cooked and most raw veggies..... We don't really feed him table food, these are all scraps that may have "dropped" while I am preparing a meal









Judi


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

We feed Noah raw carrots occasionally. He loves. As Tikismom said, be sure to watch they don't choke on them as they get smaller from being chewed. The carrot will turn thier hair a little orange from nawing on it but it washes out.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson and Maggie both like green beans


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

My mother made her chicken soup with carrots and i gave Maxi some and he loved it i never saw him eat so fast they are cooked so its easy for him to chew
Joe i will try green beans also i would like to see him eat more veggies
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Our dogs absolutely *love* green beans. I'll have to try carrots.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar loves raw carrots, and its nice cause it takes him a while to eat it haha. He also loves ice cubes.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Daezie and Maya love carrots, green beans, apples, oranges. I used them as a trainning treat and desert after their meal...


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

mine h34r: love carrot and brocoli and cauliflowers raw or cooked  

I cook chicken and and carrot (as my are toothless) and put it on top of the seniour doggie food they like and 

Bonnie would go all day day eating the chicken and carrot only if she could..... :lol: 

they like it raw too but now they have no teeth I have stoted giving it to them unless it s cooked and soft


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Carrots & green beans are supposed to be very good for their breath and supposedly like candy for them, dunno....Morgan will eat anything and I think "anything" is candy to him if he sees me eating it lol


----------



## Jac (Jun 1, 2005)

How often can I feed Angel carrot? Is too much beta-carotene bad fo dogs?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm not allowed to eat carrots unless I'm willing to share. That is a house rule. 

As for how much is too much....I'd say that if the poo is coming out really orange, you're feeding too many carrots.  That's my yardstick, anyway.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know everyone feeds their babies fresh veggies but it seems that the baby food in a jar digest better with kodie than the fresh veggies. When i feed Kodie fresh veggies (cooked or raw) sometimes i see it in his poo...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby loves carrots, and most other vegies. He seems to prefer them to his normal food and I just have to make sure he eats his good balance of food before I give him veggies or he will fill up on them and leave his meat etc.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Angel loves carrots and most other veg. Tag will only eat a carrot if he figures Angel is and he won't miss out by letting her have something he isn't getting. He will even go to the extent of taking them out of his food and leaving them on the floor. They both love green beans though and just about any kind of fruit.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

The only table food we have ever tried to feed Rex was a baby carrot. I read in a book that it is a favorite snack of Maltese. Rex wouldnt have anything to do with it! He is like one of my kids, picky, picky!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

didn't a member's dog choke on a carrot? I thought I remembered reading that.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

When I eat carrots and ranch I give Prissy and Shiner pieces of raw carrots. They Love them. Prissy will eat some fruit. Shiner Will eat anything. I was peeling potatoes one time and one fell on the floor and he ate potato peeling. He has had a pickle. Oh my I forgot about this.

Shiner and Prissy both come in the kitchen when I'm cooking Prissy lays on the floor out of the way and Shiner is following me around waiting for me to drop something. I was making some Queso and while chopping Jalapinos (sp?) I droped a small piece. Before I could grab it her had already ate it. He spent the next 2 hours by the water bowl. Silly dog. I swear you could hand him a chunk of dirt and he would try to eat it


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Apr 6 2004, 08:46 AM
> *Do you think carrots are good for our babies?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=1732*


[/QUOTE]
don't they stain the coat?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jul 6 2005, 08:16 AM
> *I know everyone feeds their babies fresh veggies but it seems that the baby food in a jar digest better with kodie than the fresh veggies.  When i feed Kodie fresh veggies (cooked or raw) sometimes i see it in his poo...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Kodie,

I tried the baby food just before I went away thinking that it would be a good alternative to the home cooking I normally do for Teddy while on the road...he was such a mess afterward that it was not worth it in cleaning him up...and because he can't have chicken or beef we were limited to lamb as far as protien went.

Because I feed Teddy naturally (he never gets dog food) he eats all kinds of things...asparagus is his favorite and cooked or raw is fine...he usually has carrots in his dinner along with other veggies...lima beans, green beans, zuchinni, squash, pumpkin, tomato, potato (sweet and other variaties). And he eats just about any fruit you can think of...

I don't usually give raw carrots any more unless they are bought with the stems still on as they are not as slimmy as the packaged ones...which are very slick and yes, I do remember a member either here or on MO saying that her little one choked and needed to be helped by professionals. 

I just always watch any time he eats...because like us we never know what may happen...he is a gentle eater so he does fine...but some furbabies like to eat without really chewing.

Susan


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ohhh and I forgot,

The only time I ever noticed anything funky in his poo was in a store bought treat (orange cheese ball of some kind) which came out in its raw form and corn.

I don't give him corn anymore because of this.

Susan


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Shiner and Prissy both come in the kitchen when I'm cooking Prissy lays on the floor out of the way and Shiner is following me around waiting for me to drop something. I was making some Queso and while chopping Jalapinos (sp?) I droped a small piece. Before I could grab it her had already ate it. He spent the next 2 hours by the water bowl. Silly dog. I swear you could hand him a chunk of dirt and he would try to eat it [/B]



















No risk with Alex. He does not want ANYTHING raw. I tried fruit, no way. When I clean up beef tenderloin I tried to give him a nice little piece raw. Not even that he took.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Zoe used to not touch carrots. But she loves them now. I cut them up in tiny pieces so she won't choke.


----------



## Lily'smom (Jul 18, 2005)

I was told I could give Lily carrots as long as they were soft enough so she wouldn't choke.. I would suggest boiling them!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Dogs can choke on anything at all that they put in their mouths. I don't let that stop me from giving my kids treats. They could choke to death on their food--but that certainly doesn't mean I'm going to stop feeding them!

We love carrots at our house. Sir N and I enjoy crunching down and Little C likes to play with them and then, if she's in a good mood, give them to Sir N.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I just tried, for the first time, giving Chanel a piece of carrot...she did not like it, I was shocked! She eats just about everything I put in front of her face! She loves frozen brocolli, carrots, and cauliflower...hey, she eats frozen carrots but not fresh ones...weird!

~Elegant


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Love that pic of Chanel.........the one with her mouth open........Looks as if she is laughing hysterically!!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey won't touch carrots, but she loves seedless watermelon. I stop at the grocery store on my way home from work everynight and by a piece for her and I to share.


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

He LOVES microwaved (I heard it was more nutritious than steamed and he won't touch raw) carrots and potatoes as treats and sometimes as a meal replacement along with chicken or steamed fish for protein. I'm not sure about the balance of carbs, protein, fat, and sugars so I don't do this often. I would love to keep him on a home cooked regimen.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

> Carrots & green beans are supposed to be very good for their breath and supposedly like candy for them, dunno....Morgan will eat anything and I think "anything" is candy to him if he sees me eating it lol[/B]


Cooked or plain ?


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Baby organic carrots are great. I cut each one lengthwise into 6-8 strips as treats. I also dice them up raw or microwave them in a little water for a little bit and mix them in with kibble. I try to rotate his various veggies/fruits each day so he doesn't get bored.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Tiny pieces of carrots either raw or steamed in moderation are very nutritious for dogs and people. We prefer organic. Contrary to popular opinion, microwaving is not recommended for veggies. There are those that claim the nutrients aren't stripped by microwaving, but microwaving messes around with the molecular structure of the food and nutrients are not retained.


----------

